# My latest pick-up...



## Tricycle Monkey (Dec 19, 2013)

Haven't posted in a while here but recently acquired some cool new toys... Now I have a son so I now say their for him... ...

Here's my latest one.  Its a Murray (guessing 1960's) chain drive pedal car. Have yet to clean it up but its in amazing condition and its all there, including all four wheel caps. Can't wait till my lil-guy can ride it (be a few years). Till then I'll enjoy looking at it. That and letting his cousins ride it when they visit.


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 19, 2013)

Terrific pedal car find! You are correct in dating it to the 1960s. This model started appearing in Murray catalogs around 1963. That year the color scheme was highway yellow with black trim. The last Murray catalog year I have showing this style car is 1968. Again the color scheme was different in 1968 than on yours. I'm guessing yours is somewhere between '63 and '68. Hope that helps a little.

Dave


----------



## Tricycle Monkey (Dec 22, 2013)

Many thanks Dave for the added info. Its greatly appreciated and I always enjoy learning a little more about the items I pick-up...


----------



## indiana dave (Dec 22, 2013)

*Cool little car.*

I too have a couple pedal cars. A Tee Bird, and an old Fire Truck like one I had as a kid.


----------



## azhearseguy (Jan 30, 2014)

judging by the redlines around the tires I would say late 60's to early 70's. 

http://murrayeliminatormusclebikes.yuku.com/topic/135/1969-Murray-wheel-goods-catalog#.UutSfdGPKYE


----------

